# Fedor's "Palace Combat" Gym Is Now Open In Stary Oskol



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...a-freakin-gym-for-christmas&catid=36:fighters


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

More pics






































Pictures from the opening


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

ARE YOU ******* SERIOUS... It looks like mma command post that could take over the world. LOL **** juggernaut DOnt you know who I am.. IM the Fedor biatch!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gym?*

That's a gym? It looks like a freaking training center!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The King of MMA deserves a Palace to train in.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bad assery. I can has training with Fedor plz?


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice. But I thought anything Fedor would train in would look like a 1950's Soviet Style coal cellar. Nothing fancy. Just a place to train and bleed.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a $6,000,000,000 gym; that's six *billion*.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Was that a little Fedor cutting the ribbon?? awww adorable!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

apparently the source isn't that reliable with the translation, if you read the comments section a guy says he reads Russian and that the actual comments from Fedor say he is happy to have this gym open in his home town but it actually say's nothing about it being his gym which I would think would be true since if it was Fedor's gym don't you think he would cut the ribbon? He also says the sign above the door translates to house of sport not palace combat.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree. It does say "Dvorec Sporta" I.E. Palace (or House I guess) of Sport..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BTW is that the new Mrs. Fedor next to him?

Fedor likes dark-haired girls. Smrt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dark Haired Girls*

I don't have a preference, but if a dark-haired girl is hot then I'll go for her!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I was asking if the woman next to Fedor was Gaspazha Emelianenkova.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> It's a $6,000,000,000 gym; that's six *billion*.


 this made me really lol


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's "Дворец спорта" which basically means that it'll be for his town what the "Staples Center" is for Los Angeles. Fedor does not own it and it's been built for all kinds of sports by the government probably and solely on its money as part of the national program, I guess MMA is part of it. Perhaps, Fedor will start training there. Every major city in RF has a similar one, so not big deal really. The original post was somewhat misleading.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Toxic said:


> apparently the source isn't that reliable with the translation, if you read the comments section a guy says he reads Russian and that the actual comments from Fedor say he is happy to have this gym open in his home town but it actually say's nothing about it being his gym which I would think would be true since if it was Fedor's gym don't you think he would cut the ribbon? He also says the sign above the door translates to house of sport not palace combat.


That just ruined my day.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> apparently the source isn't that reliable with the translation, if you read the comments section a guy says he reads Russian and that the actual comments from Fedor say he is happy to have this gym open in his home town but it actually say's nothing about it being his gym which I would think would be true since if it was Fedor's gym don't you think he would cut the ribbon? He also says the sign above the door translates to house of sport not palace combat.


We all know that Fedor is a humble guy and I cant see him cutting the ribbon at all. I also cant see that little guy owning that big a$$ gym himself.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Guess I'm moving to Stary Oskol then. Awesome crest.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Crest*

Is that his family crest or the crest of his gym?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> It's a $6,000,000,000 gym; that's six *billion*.


 
Are you serious, they seriosly over paid.....:thumbsdown: It looks great but 6 billion where did you find that out???:confused02: Geesh...I find that hard to believe were talking 6 Billion....R U sure??


EDIT: Source???


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Is that his family crest or the crest of his gym?


No its the crest of Stary Oskol.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Are you serious, they seriosly over paid..... It looks great but 6 billion where did you find that out??? Geesh...I find that hard to believe were talking 6 Billion....R U sure??
> 
> 
> EDIT: Source???


I guess you could buy the entire town with that amount of money No way this arena can cost that much. For this amount you can buy both WWE and UFC! WWE was around $1 billion a few years ago on NYSE...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> I guess you could buy the entire town with that amount of money No way this arena can cost that much. For this amount you can buy both WWE and UFC! WWE was around $1 billion a few years ago on NYSE...


 lol obv it's not 6 billion, even the cowboys new stadium didnt cost a billion and it seats 200k EDIT; i fail again, original cost was supposed to be 650mil but ended up being 1.15 billion God Bless America and the Dallas Cowboys!...... it was prob 6 million, knowing the right ppl and workers im sure you can get it done at a decent price in Russia.

6 billion and you just buy madison square garden, yankee stadium and giants stadium and put up huge Fedor statues in front of all of them.

just to get an idea, the combined prices of the new yankee and mets stadiums are 2.3 billion and thats in PRIME real estate in NYC not a smaller Russia town.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/2009-04-02-baseball-palaces_N.htm


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

monaroCountry said:


> We all know that Fedor is a humble guy and I cant see him cutting the ribbon at all. I also cant see that little guy owning that big a$$ gym himself.


Im pretty sure he and his family would cut the ribbon at his own gym, he would at the least be standing in the direct vicinity, he is nowhere in the picture,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Are you serious, they seriosly over paid.....:thumbsdown: It looks great but 6 billion where did you find that out???:confused02: Geesh...I find that hard to believe were talking 6 Billion....R U sure??
> 
> 
> EDIT: Source???


I agree. He could buy Russia and then put his gym wherever he wanted to. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor does not have a billion dollars, I will guarantee that hell Vince McMahon that owns WWE is not a billionaire and Im talking he doesn't have a billion dollar net worth never mind having one billion dollars laying around to spend on a gym never mind 6 billion., There are only about 75 people in the world with a net worth of 6 billion or more and none of them are MMA fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Net Worth*

I think something got lost in the translation!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Zuke said:


> Nice. But I thought anything Fedor would train in would look like a 1950's Soviet Style coal cellar. Nothing fancy. Just a place to train and bleed.


he does
fedors not gonna change to a fancy gym now is he


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> he does
> fedors not gonna change to a fancy gym now is he


Yeah have you not seen that doc about him 'The Last Emperor'? He trains in this completely Soviet looking communal gym with kids and old guys. The equipment looks like Ivan Drago used it. Obviously works though!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah have you not seen that doc about him 'The Last Emperor'? He trains in this completely Soviet looking communal gym with kids and old guys. The equipment looks like Ivan Drago used it. Obviously works though!


 Ivan Drago used the most modern forms of training, it was Rocky that was old school climbing mountains..... just sayin


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty sure Fedor wouldn't run laps in a white unitard though. That was ridiculous looking, even on Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

alizio said:


> Ivan Drago used the most modern forms of training, it was Rocky that was old school climbing mountains..... just sayin


That's an excellent point, but I'm still pretty sure that Drago's equipment was constructed from the old KV-2 second Tank Division that fought near Leningrad.



swpthleg said:


> Pretty sure Fedor wouldn't run laps in a white unitard though. That was ridiculous looking, even on Dolph Lundgren.


No Fedor just wrestle's bear's in black speedo's and nothing else.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rocky seriously?*

We can't compare Fedor to Ivan Drago at all! Drago was all juiced up and Fedor is almost pure talent! There is a huge difference!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like something where Ivan Drago would train in.


----------



## gt90_hatch (Jan 1, 2010)

That thing is massive


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Massive*

Yeah the thing is massive, he better move the Red Devil Sports club there so that they can train with the best equipment rather than the junk they work with in that podunk country training location!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> We can't compare Fedor to Ivan Drago at all! Drago was all juiced up and Fedor is almost pure talent! There is a huge difference!


Ivan Drago is also fictional.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fictional*

Well that too!


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah the thing is massive, he better move the Red Devil Sports club there so that they can train with the best equipment rather than the junk they work with in that podunk country training location!


The new Red Devil guys would most likely go to the M1 gym, aparently this is equally impressive (when they finish building it).

The good M1 guys along with Fedor would most likely continue to train out doors with their outdated equipment. I know that Fedors coach doesnt see the point in these modern equipment i.e. treadmills.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

monaroCountry said:


> The new Red Devil guys would most likely go to the M1 gym, aparently this is equally impressive (when they finish building it).
> 
> The good M1 guys along with Fedor would most likely continue to train out doors with their outdated equipment. I know that Fedors coach doesnt see the point in these modern equipment i.e. treadmills.


 
Do you have some source he wont work out there? I mean why not just stay at The Red Devil then???:confused02: Allow the new gym to be a source of money, which obviously it will...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Old School*

I guess Fedor just enjoys the old Red Devil Gym! Thats just how he is, old school!


----------

